# T ROY MAMMA JENE BEANS WITH A TWIST!



## Hawging It (May 2, 2019)

Hey smokers. On the road again in a hotel with a kitchen??? Brought lots of individual packs of frozen pulled pork, deer sausage, thin sliced pork loin and a couple of racks of ribs. All vacuumed packed and my black skillet of course! I have loved ole Mamma Jenes Bean recipe per Youtube T Roy Cooks. Made them this time with a twist. On the road in TN with no oven but they turned out good. Got plenty of my pulled pork, pork roast thin sliced sandwich meat , deer sausage. I HATE eating out as I am on the road 250 days per year. Coast to coast and Canada to the gulf coast. Not a trucker so don't ask.   If you like baked beans, which I do, take the pics and if you are half your salt you will use your imagination and skills and cook these. As stated, little different twist from T Roys Mamma Jenes recipe. Take care everyone.


















The HAWG meat







Jalapenos





Green onions. (Scallions)


----------



## tardissmoker (May 2, 2019)

Food looks good. Sorta what I did years ago as a consultant. Or maybe a salesman, or a presidential candidate.
Sorry couldn't resist!


----------



## SlickRockStones (May 3, 2019)

That’s a gorgeous pot of beans. I just hope you’re traveling alone and please leave a tip for the housekeeper.


----------



## Hawging It (May 4, 2019)

SlickRockStones said:


> That’s a gorgeous pot of beans. I just hope you’re traveling alone and please leave a tip for the housekeeper.


Lots of toots in them!!


tardissmoker said:


> Food looks good. Sorta what I did years ago as a consultant. Or maybe a salesman, or a presidential candidate.
> Sorry couldn't resist!


Lots of gas in those. Hahahaha


----------

